# Duyuru > Ya TURAN, Ya ÖLÜM >  'Sessiz'' Terör

## atoybil

ğğSESSİZğğ TERüR - Hüseyin Mümtaz

ünce ğğvaziyet ve manzara-i umumiyeğğ.

Başbakan Diyarbakırğa 4000 polis eşliğinde gitti; Kürt Sorunu dedi, Kürt varlığı dedi.

PKK bir aylık ğğeylemsizlik kararığğ aldı.

Batman, Tunceli ve Maçkağda çatışmalar yaşandı. Suriyeli, Ermeni ve İranlı PKKğlılar yakalandı.

Suriyeli teröristin leşini Suriyeğye teslim eden Belediye Başkanı ğğBu bizim milli çeyizimizğğ dedi.

Batmanğda Beşiri çatışmalarında ölen teröristler için gösteri yapıldı; ğğBurası Kürdistan-Türkiye değilğğ sloganları atıldı.

Bunların hepsi, 2005 yılının 30 Ağustosğundan önceki son on gün içerisinde gerçekleşti.

Siyaset erbabı ile ciheti askeriye bu süreç içinde farklı düşünce, tavır ve davranış sergiledi.

Genelkurmay Başkanı, ğğHükümetle son derece uyum içerisindeyizğğ şeklinde bir açıklama yapmadığını belirtmek lüzumu hissetti.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Asker yoğun bir şekilde devir teslim törenleri ile meşguldü. Vangelisğin müziği eşliğinde şişelere üniforma giydirildi.

Biz derhal; hala Atatürkğün kurduğu Cumhuriyetğte yaşadığımızı zannederek ğğBU 30 AĞUSTOS; BATMAN BİR GüNLüĞüNE MERKEZİ HüKüMET OLMALIDIR..ğğ önerisini getirdik.

Ve 30 Ağustos gününü heyecanla bekledik.

Fena halde yanılmışız..

Meğer her yer güllük gülistanlık imiş.

Gene her yılki gibi geçit törenleri yapıldı, gene davetiyedeki kıyafet zorunluluğuna uymayan protokolün ve cümle ABğci basının davetli olduğu resepsiyonlar verildi.

Resepsiyonla ayni saatlerde Erdoğan, bayraksız bir fonda ğğUlusağğ Seslendi.

ğğTürkiye, son 33 ayı büyük bir değişim hareketini, adeta bir ğsesiz devrimği adım adım gerçeğe dönüştürerek geçirdiğğ dedi. ğğDünya devletleri içinde birinci ligdeki yerimizi aldığımızığğ da sözlerine ekledi. ğğGeldiğimiz bu noktadan asla tatmin olmayacağız. Ancak bu büyük değişimin keyfini çıkarmanın, büyük gururu yaşamanın da her vatandaşımızın hakkı olduğunu düşünüyorumğğ diye sözlerini bitirdi.

Böylece hem yazının başına ğğSessiz Devrimğğin ğğSessizğğini alma zorunluluğu doğdu, hem de içimize ğğAcaba biz başka bir ülkede mi yaşıyoruzğğ şüphesi düştü.

Bütün dış politik problemlerinde havlu atan, istiskal edilen; içeride de ğğBurası Türkiye değilğğ noktasına gelen Türkiyeğde Başbakan; ğğKeyfini çıkarınğğ diyor.

Bir devrim yaşadığımız su götürmez de kimin açısından.

Mozaikçi ve bölücülerin eteklerinin zil çalmasına bakılırsa 3 Ekim süreci onlar için hakikaten bayram.

Bizim için ise ğğher gün.ğğ

Bizim; ğğBU 30 AĞUSTOS; BATMAN BİR GüNLüĞüNE MERKEZİ HüKüMET OLMALIDIR..ğğ dediğimiz olaya Erdoğan şöyle yaklaşıyordu:

ğğFazla büyütmemek lazım. Toplama kalabalık, bindirilmiş kıtalar arkalarında kamuoyu desteği yokğğ..

Aynı 84ğte üzalğın; ğğüç-beş çapulcunun işi, büyütmeyelimğğ deyip tatiline devam etmesi gibi bir ğğönemsemezlik-küçümsemeğğ havası içinde.

üzal da o zaman ğğTürklerin bir şeyler fark etmemesiğğ telaşında idi.

üzkök; ğğBatmanğdaki olayları benim ayrıca değerlendirmeme gerek var mı? Her şey ayan beyan ortada değil mi? Herkes, sorumluluğunu idrak etmeli. Bütün aktörler ne yaptığının farkına varmalı. Bu tabii çok önemli bir konuğğ diye ğğortayağğ konuşuyordu.

Aynı, Kıvrıkoğluğnun ücalanğın idamı ile ilgili bir soruya verdiği ğğBize sormayın, biz tarafız, oyumuz belliğğ cevabı gibi.

Genelkurmay Başkanları acaba böyle hayati konularda ğğnötrğğ olmayı, her yana çekilecek cevaplar vermeyi ğğince siyasetğğ veya ğğsiyaset dışı görünüm vermekğğ mi zannediyorlar?

Gene en açık ve net açıklamayı gazeteciler Büyükanıtğın ağzından zorla aldılar, sonra da lafı didiklemeye başladılar:

Kara Kuvvetleri Komutanı Batmanğdaki PKK yanlısı DEHAP eylemleri için ğğTürkiye Filistin haline getirilmek isteniyorğğ dedi ve Türkiye için en kötü senaryonun Türkiyeğnin ğFilistin haline getirilmek istenmesiğ olduğunu söyledi. Büyükanıt, ğğGetirilebilir mi?ğğ sorusuna ğğHayır, isteniyorğğ demekle yetindi. ğğGerginliği büyütmemek lazım. Bu eylemler organizasyonun bir parçası. Bir parçası da yasal bir parti. İş basit bir PKK olayı değil. üok büyük bir oyun oynanıyor. Bunun bir parçası olmayalımğğ diye ilave etti ve TSK olarak, terörizmle mücadele ettiklerini belirterek, ğğBu uğurda gerekirse canımızı veririzğğ dedi. Silahlı mücadelenin terörle mücadelenin en kolay yolu olduğunu anlatan Büyükanıt, ğğBizim işimiz, güvenlik boyutu. Diğerleri için yorum yapamayız. Ancak, terörle mücadele eden kuvvetler, yani TSK zaman zaman hedef oluyorğğ yakınmasında bulundu. Doğu ile Batıyı bir bütün olarak analiz etmek gerektiğini, bölgedeki herkesin Türkiye vatandaşı olduğunu hiçbirine kötü niyetle yaklaşmadıklarını vurgulayan Büyükanıt, ğğAma birileri ajite ediyor. Bir kalkışmaya çeviriyorsa, buna başka bölgelerden reaksiyon geliyorsa, bu Türkiyeğnin felaketi olurğğ diye konuştu. Büyükanıt, ğğHer zaman görmek değil, iyi anlamak da lazım. Bana verilen görev ve yetkiler çerçevesinde terörle mücadele ederim, başka bir şey söylersem Allah beni çarparğğ dedi.

Erdoğanğın Kıbrısğı Lübnanğla ve oradaki Türk Silahlı Kuvvetlerini; Lübnanğı işgal etmiş olan Suriye ile özdeşleştirmesine ses çıkarmayan zihni ve fikri devşirilmişler derhal lafın üzerine atladılar.

Halbuki Büyükanıt Türkiyeğyi Filistinğe benzetmemişti; dışarıdan tahrikle Türkiyeğnin Filistinleştirileceğini anlatmak istemişti.

Orgeneral Büyükanıtğın cevaplarını tekrar okuyun.

Tabii tartışmaya; Meclis Başkanığnın da katılması gerekiyordu ve o da uygun bir zaman aralığı bulup fikir beyan etti.

Arınç barış ve demokratikleşme için sadece cesaret gerektiğini belirterek; ğSon günlerde sıkça çokça tartışılan konu Kürt sorunudur. Bu sorunların çözümü için daha fazla demokrasi, daha fazla özgürlük gerekiyor. Bunları elde etmemiz için önümüzde çok da fazla engel yok. Barış için, özgürlük için, demokratikleşme için sadece cesaret gerekiyor. Bence ihtiyacımız olan tek şey de budur. Cesurca adımlar atmak gerekiyor. Korkulardan sıyrılmak gerekiyor. Zaten demokrasinin tariflerinden birisi de budur. İşte o zaman ihtiyacımız olan gerçek özgürlüğe kavuşabilirizğ dedi. 

Ve beni de ister istemez 1925 şeyh Sait isyanına götürdü:

İsyan başlayınca Başbakan Fethi Beyğe; çok partili hayatı denemenin daha erken olduğu düşüncesiyle Terakkiperver Fırkağnın kapatılması gerektiği ğğsöylenirğğ.

Fethi Bey Fırka Reisi Kazım Karabekir Paşa ve Umumi Katip Ali Fuat paşa ile Rauf Beyği davet ederek; ğğSize fırkanızı kendi kendinize dağıtmanızı tebliğe beni memur ettiler. Dağıtmazsanız, geleceği çok karanlık görüyorum. Kan dökülecektirğğ der.

Devam eder; ğğSizinle bu surette konuştuğuma çok müteessirim. Bilirsiniz ki ben, her türlü örfi muamelelerin karşısındayımğ azınlıkta kalacağımdan korkuyorum. (ğğTEK ADAM. ş.Süreyya Aydemir. Cilt 3. Sayfa 217)

ğğ(Gruba) Paşa davet edildi. Geldi. Gazi kararlıydı ve daha ilk bakışta görülüyordu ki, o Fethi Beyğin görüşlerine katılmamaktadır. şu sözleri, olayların akacağı istikameti gösteriyordu:

ğğMilletin elinden tutmağa lüzum vardır.İnkılabı, başlatan tamamlayacaktır.ğğ (S. 219)

Grubun kararı kendiliğinden belirdi, Fethi Bey kabinesi istifa etti. Gazi yeni kabineyi kurmaya İsmet Paşağyı memur eyledi. (Aynı sayfa).

İsmet Paşağnın bu ikinci başbakanlığı konusunda bir de rivayet vardır.

Gazi Paşa Anadolu Klubünde sohbet etmekte, ileride bir masada da Başbakan Fethi Bey briç oynamaktadır. Yaver Gaziğye gelerek Doğudan gönderilen ve isyanın başladığını belirten telgrafı getirir. 

Okur, hiç ses çıkarmadan telin gözleriyle başbakana götürülmesini ister.

Fethi Bey teli alır, okur, o da ses çıkarmadan oyuna devam eder.

Gazi kalkar ve çıkar.

Derler ki; İsmet Paşağnın başbakanlığına karar verildiği an, işte o andır.

Gazi Paşağnın şimdi hayatta olmadığına hayıflanmanın ve şimdi de hala onu arıyor olmanın boş bir hayal olduğunu biliyoruz.

Ama Fethi Paşağnın ğHer türlü örfi muamelenin karşısındayımğğ sözlerini ister istemez Arınçğın ğğ Bu sorunların çözümü için daha fazla demokrasi, daha fazla özgürlük gerekiyorğğ sözleriyle; yine Fethi Paşağnın isyan telgrafını okuduktan sonra hiçbir şey olmamış gibi oyuna devam etmesini de Erdoğanğın; ğğFazla büyütmemek lazım. Toplama kalabalık, bindirilmiş kıtalar arkalarında kamuoyu desteği yokğğ sözleriyle mukayese etmeden olmuyor.

İş kalıyor; ğğMilletin elinden tutmağa lüzum vardır.İnkılabı, başlatan tamamlayacaktırğğ tavrını ortaya koyacak kararlı ve gür bir seseğ

Millet, Türk milleti elinden tutacak olanı arıyor.

----------

